# Axle Flip



## thin air lady (Apr 30, 2012)

We are considering flipping the axles on our 25'RSS trailer, but are concerned with screwing up the sweet way the trailer pulls now. We pull with a F350 crew cab and have stabilizer bars for the hitch. Since we pull in a high wind area most of the time, and have had bad experiences with larger rigs,we are hesitant! Imput?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As long as you reset your hitch to match the new hitch height then you will be okay and will not notice much of a difference.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We flipped the axles on our 2006 25RSS. Like Andy indicated, you will need to adjust your hitch when you are done. You will not notice any difference in the way it tows once done.

While you have the axles off, you might want to consider installing Dexter EZ Flex shackles. These will improve how the trailer tows. Depending on the year of your trailer, the bushings on your trailer suspension are probably ready to be changed anyway.

DAN


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

thin air,
We pull a 23RS with an F350. One of the first mods we did was an axle flip due to the remote camping we like to do in the mountains. I tow our Outback all over the state in the sometimes treacherous Wyoming wind and have had no problems. You may notice a bit more wind after the axle flip, but with your F350 and a 25RSS, you should be fine.


----------



## thin air lady (Apr 30, 2012)

WYOCAMPER said:


> thin air,
> We pull a 23RS with an F350. One of the first mods we did was an axle flip due to the remote camping we like to do in the mountains. I tow our Outback all over the state in the sometimes treacherous Wyoming wind and have had no problems. You may notice a bit more wind after the axle flip, but with your F350 and a 25RSS, you should be fine.


Thanks, wyocamper. I'm thin air near Vedauwoo


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Woohoo! Another Wyoming Outbacker!

PM sent.


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

Go Pokes!

WyoCamper, if you don't mind, about what did you pay for the axle flip? I also have a 25rss and considering the flip.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

GO POKES!!! This sounds like the making of a WY rally!

If I remember correctly (I did it about 5 years ago), I paid about $250. If any WY folks want a shop recommendation in Central WY, let me know.


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

I am up in Sheridan, but would appreciate your recommendation. Not sure if anyone up here does it, so I could make the trip to Casper if necessary.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Wyo-Backer, 
I sent you a msg with the details and contact #'s.


----------

